# Calibration Error



## deathro (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey,i dont know what im doing wrong, but i cannot calibration the soundcard correcly.
I just remove everything of my audio interface and then put my loopback cable. So, i just open the REW and try to calibrate. I just click on calibration, then next, next and the signals only come through the Out Meter(-12dbFS). Nothing happen with the Left or Right channel(-99dbFS). And if i click next again a receive this message : "Audio Device error-> Timed out wainting for space to write the fade out block to the soundcard "
ANyone know what im doing wrong?
Thanks


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

deathro said:


> Hey,i dont know what im doing wrong, but i cannot calibration the soundcard correcly.
> I just remove everything of my audio interface and then put my loopback cable. So, i just open the REW and try to calibrate. I just click on calibration, then next, next and the signals only come through the Out Meter(-12dbFS). Nothing happen with the Left or Right channel(-99dbFS). And if i click next again a receive this message : "Audio Device error-> Timed out wainting for space to write the fade out block to the soundcard "
> ANyone know what im doing wrong?
> Thanks


What audio interface and OS are you using? It sounds like the the problem might be with the audio interface rather than REW. Also, make sure you have the proper audio device selected in REW.


----------



## deathro (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey Zeitgeist, thanks for the reply.
Im using win7 and motu ultralite mk3. My interface just do good job when i plug mics/inst or using for mixing or something like that. I think thats OK with the audio interface.
IN REW, i just selected the input and output which coincides with the inputs and outputs that plugged the loopback cable.

Edit: Im tried to remove the loopback cable, plug the speakers and the Mic. With all plugged, when i go to calibrate without loopback cable, the signals appear from Left/right meter.

Doubt: When i do the calibrate, i need to remove (turnoff and remove the cable) of the speakers, and only just put the loopback cable?


----------



## deathro (Oct 10, 2012)

Edit : yeh i got it now. but i dont know if its correct. 
http://s18.postimage.org/cybhmi795/Calibration_Curve.jpg


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The big drop that starts below 400Hz is not what you would expect to see, are you sure there is no EQ active?


----------



## deathro (Oct 10, 2012)

John, i really want to say thanks for you 
Thats the problem. I had a low shelf eq on that was tuned to output.
Thanks again


----------



## deathro (Oct 10, 2012)

John, i have two doubts, if you can help me:
First is about the check levels.
Edit: I found the meter SPL's own REW but 75dbSPL this meter to measure the noise must be extremely high level SPL. 
Is that right?
And for signal :
I saw this in RealTraps.com

"For some reason the Check Level button plays pink noise instead of a sine sweep, and the level is different than the sweep tone. So I just run a sweep to set levels, then cancel the measurement. The playback meter should read around -12, and you'll adjust your receiver's volume control so the sweep sounds fairly loud in the room."

I just use the pink noise or sine sweep for check levels? And also check levels with both speakers turned on?


The second point is about the position of mic : 
Maybe wayne can help me too. In the other topic called "1st time questions", you told this:

"You basically have the right idea: Measure each speaker independently and then both together. The only other thing I’d recommend is to measure and the listening position, with the mic located where your head would be, with the mic pointed at the speaker and oriented slightly upward, perhaps 20°.

But i read that 
"Most room measurements are done with the microphone at the listening position, at ear height, and pointing straight up to not favor either speaker." 

What is my wrong interpretation?

I hope was clear.
Thanks so much for support


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

How you orient the mic depends on what orientation its cal file was generated for (if using a cal file) and whether you are trying to capture more of the room behaviour (point it up) or a particular speaker (point it at the speaker or between them if measuring both).

When you run check levels look at the input level shown on the meters on the measurement panel (that's the one you want to be between -12 and -24 dB FS) and use your SPL meter to check the level in the room is around 75dB.


----------



## deathro (Oct 10, 2012)

John, Thanks for the Reply. When i try to do the ckeck levels, Always when i I get to 75dbSPL, the input level is around-11dbFS. if I turn up the input level to reach -12db or a little more tostay between -12 and -24dbFS, the output level turn down to 72dbSPL.
in other words,i can not reach 75db with the input range between -12 and-24db.
What is wrong?
Thanks so much


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you want to get from -11 to -12 you need to turn the input level down, not up.


----------



## deathro (Oct 10, 2012)

sorry for the wrong write. When i turn intput level down, the output turn down too.
Im using the own ECM8000 with SPL meter REW to do this. Maybe this is cause by loopback signals?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

That would suggest you have a feedback loop caused by some monitoring being active or the input you are using not being muted in the playback mixer


----------

